# 1LT Cruze smoother riding that 2LT?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They're about the same to be honest. The Continentals on the 2LT are louder road-noise wise, but they handle bumps and curves a LOT better than the Firestones on the 1LT.

The leather seats in the Cruze are much more uncomfortable than the cloth (whoda thunk, right?).

Here's a mini-review of the 1LT vs 2LT:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...orum/13463-so-i-just-rented-my-own-car-3.html


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I think the ride of the 2LT would be mostly stiffer due to the low profile tires. The 16" on the 1LT have much larger sidewalls and are cushier than the 2LT's 17".


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> They're about the same to be honest. The Continentals on the 2LT are louder road-noise wise, but they handle bumps and curves a LOT better than the Firestones on the 1LT.
> 
> The leather seats in the Cruze are much more uncomfortable than the cloth (whoda thunk, right?).
> 
> ...


This is a preference thing, I liked the leather over the cloth, by quite a bit. I also drove it 4k miles around the country, 10-16 hours at a time and not once did I think "these seats are uncomfortable". So go sit in each and decide for yourself.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

You also gain rear disc brakes with the 2LT, if that's something you would like. Since you like the cloth I would just get the 1LT and buy some different rims later. 

I have not sat in the leather seats but have got no pains or ever felt uncomfortable even driving 22hrs straight(more than once) in my 1LT.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks,
I may be ordering the new 2014 1LT Automatic, Blue Ray Metallic, Med Titanium interior on Saturday. As much as I like the 2014 Forte, I will take your guy's advice that buying a brand new redesign in the first year can be rather risky. My dealer tells me delivery is about 6-8 weeks. Now I have to convince my dealer to give me what I want for "Golden Girl" trade in.

What convinced me to the Cruze is that my 75 year old co-worker just purchased a 2013 2LT RS Auto in Ice Silver and he LOVES it.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

With how bad the roads are in our area I see no reason to have rims any larger than 16".
That is what I don't like about GMs' packaging system. If you want decent interior options you are forced into low profile wheel/tires.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The difference in tires between a 1LT and 2LT isn't much sidewall-wise. It's more the speed rating on the tires playing into ride/handling differences than the tire sidewall. A V speed rated tire will generally handle better than a H speed rated tire thanks to beefier construction to handle higher speeds. Going from R speed rated snow tires in 215/60-16 to V speed rated all-seasons in 215/55-17 is a noticeable change in handling and ride. The car does not roll as much through the turns, but the bumps are felt more.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

sciphi said:


> but the bumps are felt more.


And one of the main things I don't like about the LTZ option, 18" wheels.
I can see 18s on a RS package or performance handling package(FE3) but why force them on you "luxury" trim line?
Since this is a daily driver and not a sports car I would have considered 15s if they were a factory option.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

And if it matters, for 2013, the rear Z-Link now only comes with LT-2 and LTZ standard as part of the standard special handling package.
It is found on LT-1's only of they have the R/S package.

Friendly reminder,
Rob


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Diesel Dan said:


> And one of the main things I don't like about the LTZ option, 18" wheels.
> I can see 18s on a RS package or performance handling package(FE3) but why force them on you "luxury" trim line?
> Since this is a daily driver and not a sports car I would have considered 15s if they were a factory option.


You're not the norm though. Most people in the target market for this car like big rims. Not for ride quality, not for performance, but simply for looks. If there was a 15" option, it would be VERY rare, and they would be foolish to offer it on the top trim because it just wouldn't sell.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Robby said:


> And if it matters, for 2013, the rear Z-Link now only comes with LT-2 and LTZ standard as part of the standard special handling package.
> It is found on LT-1's only of they have the R/S package.
> 
> Friendly reminder,
> Rob


I was completely aware of this when we bought our '13 model.
Didn't like it but was not going to "trim up" just for Z-link and didn't want the RS package because of all the extra holes in the rocker panel to attach the plastic trim.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> You're not the norm though. Most people in the target market for this car like big rims. Not for ride quality, not for performance, but simply for looks. If there was a 15" option, it would be VERY rare, and they would be foolish to offer it on the top trim because it just wouldn't sell.


Not the first time I've been told I'm not normal

However on the wheels it is easy to say more people want it when there is no choice. I know several others with LTZ trims in Cruzes and other models that don't care for the lopro tires.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sciphi said:


> The difference in tires between a 1LT and 2LT isn't much sidewall-wise. It's more the speed rating on the tires playing into ride/handling differences than the tire sidewall. A V speed rated tire will generally handle better than a H speed rated tire thanks to beefier construction to handle higher speeds. Going from R speed rated snow tires in 215/60-16 to V speed rated all-seasons in 215/55-17 is a noticeable change in handling and ride. The car does not roll as much through the turns, but the bumps are felt more.


Yeah, the Firestones are S rated (and I have 1 T - replaced when i got a hugemous hole in one). Squishiest sidewalls ever. 

After driving the same way we did in the 2LT just weeks earlier, I take back what I said. The Firestones ride better but are noisier on rough pavement (patches etc) and MUCH quieter than the Contis on smooth pavement. 

I run mine at 38 psi, a bit above the door placard. The 2LT was at 34. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

No, the Firestones on the 1LT, P215/60R16 and T rated not S rated.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

nodule said:


> No, the Firestones on the 1LT, P215/60R16 and T rated not S rated.













Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Sorry about that, man! I just took the information right off Tire Rack - Your performance experts for tires and wheels.
They are not 215/60R16??


After looking a bit closer, it looks like Firestone actually is making 2 different speed ratings for the same size tire, the 215/60R16 is available in BOTH S and T rated.
Sorry I missed that.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

nodule said:


> Sorry about that, man! I just took the information right off Tire Rack - Your performance experts for tires and wheels.
> They are not 215/60R16??
> 
> 
> ...


215/60R16 is correct.

I think the S is just an outdated tire model that was used on 2011-2012 Cruzes. I had to replace one of mine and went to the Firestone tire shop across the street from me. All they carried was the T-rated tire.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The S speed rated tire is the TPC-spec tire that's made to GM specifications. The T speed rated tire is the aftermarket version made to Firestone's specifications. GM occasionally gets a TPC-spec tire right (OEM Eco tires, IMO). The S speed rated Firestone isn't one of them, IMO.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for that clarification, sciphi.....I never knew that.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sciphi said:


> The S speed rated tire is the TPC-spec tire that's made to GM specifications. The T speed rated tire is the aftermarket version made to Firestone's specifications. GM occasionally gets a TPC-spec tire right (OEM Eco tires, IMO). The S speed rated Firestone isn't one of them, IMO.


Probably so.

Like XR noted with the Eco tires, the tread depth did appear to be a little greater on the new T-rated tire. They only had 4000 miles or so on em when the tire had a nail in it, and there is a noticeable to the eye difference in tread depth after 10,000 more miles on the car.


----------

